#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-04
<mokmeister> evening all
<czajkowski> aloha
<mokmeister> Got a new Samsung Galaxy S yesterday
<mokmeister> pretty cool!
<mokmeister> My first time using Android, neat
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-05
<czajkowski> reminder for folks http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/23/the-business-value-of-open-source-software/
<tdr112> morning
<slashtom> good morning
<tdr112> hey slashtom , how are things
<slashtom> grand, yourself?
<tdr112> grand , a bit busy ,
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-06
<tdr112> has anyone looked into this for our site Security Issue with ubuntu-drupal-theme
<fagan> tdr112: whats the security issue?
<fagan> by the way the ubuntu drupal theme isnt used by any of the ubuntu.com sites they are all on wordpress now
<fagan> so that theme is community maintained
<tdr112> it was an email sent out to the loco list
<tdr112> a few days ago
<fagan> Hmmm I dont remember it ill look at the archive
<tdr112> the ubuntuie site still runs drupal
<fagan> yeah I remembered that
<fagan> tdr112: i cant find that email in the archive
<fagan> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ie/2010-November/thread.html
<vpg> Sorry about the nick switching, just grouping this name to the main account
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-07
<Belserusk> Hey.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-31
<czajkowski> UDS live video stream just went live http://t.co/uF3CPR7b
<BenChapman> I think it's time to risk upgrading to oneiric
<slashtommy> mind yourself, there's no typing break and a major graphics bug ;)
<BenChapman> ah, maybe not so...
<BenChapman> I only just got webgl working
<Tribaal> hi folks
<airurando> hi Tribaal
<Tribaal> first day in Dublin :) Marathon + rain + bank holiday :)
<czajkowski> welcome to Dublin
<moylan> that's not fair.  we rarely have traffic moving as fast as the marathon! :-D
<ebel> heh
<czajkowski> it's LASHING rain here
<moylan> when i saw the stories about snow in october in the usa i just KNEW that czajkowski had to be heading stateside. :-)
<Tribaal> hehe
<czajkowski> I was ok
<czajkowski> everyone of my mates had issues
<moylan> fingers crossed it causes no hiccups
<airurando> Tribaal I reckon an Ubuntu Hour will be called once ebel receives the 11:10 CDs
<airurando> hopefully you can make that meetup
<Tribaal> sure
<Tribaal> is it online or physical?
<airurando> Tribaal it will be at a physical location
<airurando> prob a Sat or Sun in November
<airurando> stay tuned to the mailing list and to the loco team portal for the ubuntu-ie team
<airurando> it will be in Dublin
<Pendulum> moylan: she jinxed me :(
<moylan> fingers crossed the weather is better this time
<Pendulum> she wasn't coming anywhere the storm was, so I got stuck in an airport overnight ;)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-01
<BenChapman> morning
<slashtommy> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtommy> how's merica?
<slashtommy> czajkowski: it must be about 5.50am there!
<ebel> morning
<czajkowski> 5:55
<czajkowski> up since 5 today
<czajkowski> 4 yesterday
<slashtommy> oh noes
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/11/01/uds-p-day-1/
<BenChapman> eh damn, just messed up a server...
<airurando> afternoon
<airurando> can anyone recommend an inkjet printer for home use that works well with ubuntu and is readily available in Ireland.
<airurando> I need to get one for my sister as her current dell printer is a paper weight.
<airurando> evening all
<BenChapman> evening all
<slashtommy> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-02
<slashtommy> quick question, has the world moved on from dia yet or are we still stuck with drawing programs from the past?
<Tribaal> Hum I use it... not sure if there is anything better yet
<Tribaal> Omnigraflfe is the only program I envy to Mac users (and that means a lot)
<slashtommy> i always like to ask, as it usually pains me to use it
<slashtommy> btw how is the move coming along?
<Tribaal> well it's good :) I'm tying this form my new workstation
<Tribaal> trying to get used to the new keyboard layout
<Tribaal> :)
<Tribaal> Still don't have a place of my own yet
<Tribaal> but I'll flatshare with a colleague
<Tribaal> :)
<slashtommy> good good, it shouldn't be too hard to find a place, not these days
<Tribaal> indeed. The biggest concern is to decide between living closer to town or closer to work
<Tribaal> I'd go for work obviouslz, but when my wife comes over she'll be bored to death here
<slashtommy> where is work?
<Tribaal> Cherrywood
<slashtommy> oh right, that's well out in the sticks :)
<Tribaal> indeed
<Tribaal> :)
<slashtommy> you're near the Luas Green line though, so not too bad
<Tribaal> yeah, anything along the luas would do
<Tribaal> some of my colleagues say Donegal is really nice
<Tribaal> but... I don't know
<slashtommy> lol
<Tribaal> ?
<slashtommy> Donegal is ok, I prefer Kerry
<slashtommy> but that's a long commute to Cherrywood
<slashtommy> bbl, meeting
<ebel> Tribaal: donegal is nice, but about 3 hours drive away from dublin. you couldn't live there and work in dublin
<Tribaal> erf I think I meant Dundrum :)
<ebel> Tribaal: http://www.youtube.com/slashtomeu this'll give you an idea of the scenery in donegal & kerry & cork.
<Tribaal> my Irish geography is kind of bad
<ebel> me and slashtommy like to ride our motorbikes around the country and often take videos.
<ebel> (Though we ride through rural & scenic areas, there actually a few town there :P )
<ebel> aye dundrum would be alright for commutting
 * ebel votes for living near town, tis much more fun. more things going on. ☺
<Tribaal> would you live in dundrum, ebel?
<ebel> nope, in the city centre
<ebel> but dundrum has a large shopping centre, is on the luas line, etc. so not too bad
<ebel> (for you)
<ebel> er, sorry. I wouldn't really like to live in the suburbs, i'd like to live in town
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> so for the loco directory we're looking at getting OSM on there instead of Google Maps
<ebel> yay!
<ebel> twould be cool.
<czajkowski> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Foundation
<czajkowski> I need to get these folks on board
<czajkowski> rahter than us contacting country by country
<czajkowski> we need top down help
<ebel> czajkowski: there are OSMF people in Ireland. You wanna poke mackerski (and formerly (?) ManAboutCouch)
<czajkowski> ebel: see we kinda want someone from the foundation to help us and then go to counteries
<czajkowski> as we know someone in ireland the lads know someone in one area oof usa
<czajkowski> or and one in france
<ebel> czajkowski: http://twitter.com/#!/skimacker http://twitter.com/#!/ManAboutCouch
<czajkowski> but after that we have to contact each country one by one
<czajkowski> ebel: can you find me a contact in the foundation please :)
<ebel> You may wanna be careful with the existing data in the loco directory database.
<ebel> It might be unclean data. You don't want people to copy that into OSM.
<ebel> or more like, it might be copyright infringement if there were to copy that in OSM.
<ebel> Why do you want to find an OSM contact in each country?
<czajkowski> ebel: can you join #ubuntu-uds-bonaire3 and add those comments please
<ebel> k
<czajkowski> ebel: are you listening in ?
<ebel> I'm on IRC. I'm not able to get some audio here
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<slashtommy> oh deadly, loco directory going to use free maps?
<czajkowski> ebel: thank you
<czajkowski> see UDS does lead to stuf changing and we do welcome people not here having input in
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-03
<BenChapman> morning
<BenChapman> Does anyone know any good resources on how to configure IPTables correctly on a server? (best practice, how to allow outgoing connections securely etc)
<ebel> well mostly it's easy enough
<BenChapman> ebel: until you lock yourself out ;)
<ebel> i mean most of the time it's "block everything except this port and that port"
<BenChapman> and outgoing wise? Block everything except 53 and established?
<ebel> ah yes that can happen.
<ebel> Do you have IPv6 (on your machine & something you can log into machine with)?
<BenChapman> sadly, no. In neither case do I have IPv6
<BenChapman> Though, now on rackspace.
<ebel> then you can just do ipv4 iptables willy nilly. if you lock yourself out, then connect over ipv6 :)
<BenChapman> which is awesome
<BenChapman> No, I can't... I *don't* have v6 acces
<BenChapman> s
<ebel> ah well
 * ebel should really be careful about giving advise here, since he's not very good at iptables... :P
<BenChapman> lol
<BenChapman> also I'd want to protect v6 anyway
<ebel> yes you should protext ipv6 & 4. but it's handy to do them out of sync, so you can go in via one if you feck up the other, etc.
<ebel> also slashtommy knows a bit about this
<ebel> or someone on #tog might know
<slashtommy> becareful, you should always have console access available
<slashtommy> all good ISPs provide this
<tdr112> BenChapman: while testing you should set up a cron job to clear your tables every half an hour
<tdr112> that will stop you getting locked out
<tdr112> a few weeks ago i worked for about a day getting my head around iptables for my servers
<tdr112> and the cron job makes your life a lot better
<slashtommy> btw, when is this next irc meeting?
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtommy> good morning
<tdr112> i think its the 17th
<BenChapman> slashtommy: I do indeed have console access :)
<BenChapman> got a nice mozilla t-shirt last night at the mozilla meetup
<tdr112> BenChapman: many at it ?
<BenChapman> loads actually, I'd say around 50-60
<tdr112> wow thats great
<BenChapman> yup
<ebel> wow, cool
<tdr112> i would think its hard to turn all them into devs to work on ff
<BenChapman> tdr112: not the idea of those meetups ( though some of the talks were highly technical )
<BenChapman> technical problems with skype: on unity when it goes into the background there's no way for me to call it up again
<czajkowski> ebel: sorting your typing break issue also
 * slashtommy is signed up to his first formal conference as an antedee, next week
<slashtommy> attendee*
<ebel> czajkowski: oh? cool
<czajkowski> yeah it's still there
<czajkowski> and there are also other alternatives
<czajkowski> but they may see if they can bring it in  from debiabn
<ebel> ah cool.
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> UDS-P Day 3 http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/11/03/uds-p-day-3/
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-04
<slashtommy> good morning
<BenChapman> Does anyone here have experience with the Go language (http://golang.org)? (X-post from #tog, sorry for the repettion)
<sadsun> not me, sry
<Paddy_NI> Hello :-)
<ebel> ello
<Paddy_NI> Just got out of hospital yesterday.. I now have a brand new nose
<Paddy_NI> which is a total mess at the moment :)
<Paddy_NI> I started a web design course a month ago too.. really enjoying it... although my skills are currently limited so my sites look like they are from the early 90's
<Paddy_NI> Did sabdfl do a keynote at UDS this year? If so is the video in the wild anywhere?
<ebel> i don't know...
<ebel> czajkowski is at UDS now
<Paddy_NI> oh oka
<Paddy_NI> okay*
<czajkowski> Paddy_NI: he did and it should be up on line
<czajkowski> try ubuntu uds or ubuntu developers
<czajkowski> not sure where it is right now as headig out wil post back later
<Paddy_NI> Oh thanks Laura
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if I should put a new profile pic up on g+ of my face as it is now
<Paddy_NI> czajkowski, Enjoying UDS?
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bOwyGYTMv8
<czajkowski> Paddy_NI: ^^
<Paddy_NI> Oh thanks :-)
<czajkowski> nicenp
<czajkowski> no
<czajkowski> grrr
<czajkowski> NP
<dumb1224> anyone going to the talk in ICS tomorrow?
<slashtommy> ICS?
<tdr112> slashtommy: the ilug agm
<tdr112> thats where its on
<tdr112> tomorrow
<tdr112> there will be cake
<tdr112> i am told
<dumb1224> There will be cake, like, literally?
<slashtommy> Tog open social is also tomorrow
<slashtommy> as i will be building my TV-B-Gone in Tog, i will probably be staying there for the social
<czajkowski> anyone home?
<sadsun> o/
<czajkowski> sadsun: hi
<czajkowski> you're new?
<sadsun> aye
<czajkowski> welcoem
<sadsun> ty
<sadsun> so you like classical music?
<czajkowski> nope fraid not
<sadsun> ah, I thought so 'cause of your name
<czajkowski> that's my surname
<sadsun> wow, cool, any relations to the composer?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> my name is polish his was russian
<sadsun> ah I see
<sadsun> is it a common name in Poland?
<czajkowski> no idea I'm irish
 * sadsun 's confusion is complete now... o_O
<Belgarath> sadsun: :)) people move around. Anyway there are some people earing this name in poland but it is not common
<sadsun> :) true, where r u from?
<Belgarath> btw the composer name spelling is different
<Belgarath> me ?
<sadsun> aye?
<Belgarath> Poland
<sadsun> hmm... did all the irish move to america? :P
 * sadsun is Dutch
<sadsun> wiki-ed it and u r right; it is Tchaikovsky
<Belgarath> well it is the same surname
<sadsun> is the pronunciation the same though?
<Belgarath> russian letters are divverent so the spelling in every country is adjusted to represent the correct  pronunciation
<Belgarath> yes it is the same
<sadsun> I see, fascinating
<Belgarath> althouth it would be more complex if we were in poland or russia as it would be impossible for female to be called czajkowski  :)
<sadsun> uhm okay, why?
<czajkowski> I live in England
<Belgarath> sadsun: it is because there are different grammer forms for male and female
<Belgarath> and while male surname is czajkowski the female would be czajkowska which would hold mostly true for any surname notending with a in the male form
<sadsun> really? so what would be the female version then? u r ahead of me ^^
<Belgarath> :)
<sadsun> does 'ski' mean son and 'ska' daughter?
<Belgarath> sadsun: no
<Belgarath> however in russia it is still known to use midle name of the father in your name, however that was never commonplace in poland
<sadsun> complicated stuff o_O
<Belgarath> you have no idea :))
<Belgarath> but the way we beat everyone is exceptions to exception to the grammer rules :)
<sadsun> is Polish grammar hard?
<Belgarath> yes
<sadsun> is it like German grammar?
<Belgarath> no, german is much simpler
<sadsun> okay, then Polish grammar must be really hard, because I thought German grammar was tough in my schooldays
<Belgarath> it is, polish my not be most difficult language in the world because of ease to read as pronounciation is stright forward if you lern all the letters and two-letter vocals
<Belgarath> but the grammer is probably one of the hardest
<sadsun> do u have great Polish literature?
<Belgarath> unlike english each letter in polish (unbless in 2-leter vocal) gives only one sound
<Belgarath> sadsun: you mean proper or school books ?
<sadsun> Dutch has 2 letter vocals as well
<sadsun> proper
<Belgarath> I do:)
<sadsun> Czech has Kafka
<sadsun> is there a Polish equivalent?
<Belgarath> well depending on what you mean, are you looking for somebody form the same time or just in general renown polsih writer?
<sadsun> someone who would do the polish language justice... maybe a poet or songwriter?
<Belgarath> in general : Adam Mickiewicz, Juliusz Slowacki, Stefan Zeromski (i skipped polish characteres in the surname)
<sadsun> ah wow, cool, Dutch is a poor language, we are better in visualisation and therefore have great painters instead ^^
<sadsun> Rembrandt, van Gogh, Vermeer
<Belgarath> ok, time to go
<Belgarath> see you all later:)
<sadsun> c ya :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-05
<slashtommy> hey Tribaal, are you coming to any of the events on today?
<airurando> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-06
<simon_> hi, anyone got experience with gnome 3
<simon_> gnome 3 in general that is
<simon_> i've had it set up about 3 times now and got it again on a new system with a few things missing from this one and just working out now what is missing in amoungs some other things
<simon_> so what are ppl working on at the moment?
<simon_> how many ppl here from ireland and know gaelic?  just curious - worked with 2 irish guys when i was working in england and only one of them said that they new it and saw something article somewhere saying that there was probably only about 10% ... does that sound about right?
<simon_> any programmers on line?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-29
<czajkowski> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/ UDS is starting up
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-31
<airurando> ebel: did the 12.10 DVDs arrive yet?
<ebel> oh yeah
<ebel> they did
<ebel> how many were meant to come?
<ebel> cause i only got 3 boxes? rather than the previous 6...
<ebel> ½ box of server dvds, 2 × boxes of desktop…
<airurando> hmm no idea
<airurando> might be worth getting onto them to confirm.
<airurando> I 'll get a load off you to post to Galway for their install fest.
<airurando> maybe rendevous with you monday or tuesday evening next week after work at Smithfield LUAS
<ebel> yeah
 * ebel has meant to do that…
<airurando> how many do you want to send them
<airurando> 25?
<airurando> Bye for now, must bring Oisin tot he doc.
<ebel> hope everything's OK
<ebel> what do you reckon is good for dvds?
<ebel> I reckon we have 150 desktop, but that's an eyeball. i'll properly count later
<czajkowski> thats right
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<tdr112> how is uds going
<czajkowski> goood busy but good
<czajkowski> you listening in at all
<ebel> kewl
<tdr112> na, i just listen to music while coding
<czajkowski> all sessions are videod and streamed and also you cna just listen in on audio
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-01
<automaciej> It's been a year since I last made any PPA uploads and it seems like I've forgotten it all. After dput it says: "Successfully uploaded packages." Okay, but why isn't anything appearing in my PPA? Not even information that a package is being built.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-03
<bootlkjgf> http://goo.gl/yFOzQ
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-04
<padmick> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-29
<airurando1> Hi Andru183.  was the release party yesterday or is it today?
<airurando1> LTP entry said it was yesterday (Monday) but facebook is telling us its tonight (Tuesday)
<airurando1> andru183 see above :-)
<andru183> it's meant to be today, I must have put the wrong date on the event page :c
<andru183> dam, hope no one showed up because of that
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy you in tog?
<slashbel> hey czajkowski, welcome back
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> cheers
<airurando1> Nice work andru183 on organising the one and only Ubuntu 13.10 release party in Ireland!
<andru183> great craic too, great to see a few at it :D
<andru183> got a small few pics but I was busy installing and stuff
<airurando1> :-)
<airurando1> kudos andru183
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-30
<tdr112> czajkowski: nope, was at home
<andru183> what's the site we share pics on again?
<andru183> sorry, bit out of pratice here :p
<slashbel> pix.ie iirc
<andru183> sweet, cheers slashbel
<tdr112> so how was it andru183
<andru183> great, few came out and enjoyed it so hope they'll come to the next one and hooked a few up with live usb's and installed for two people too. Would have been three but one was a mac....
<andru183> didn't get a lot of pics but I was off my feet helping people
<vadimck> hey guys, im from redbrick - DCU's networking society. we are holding an installfest in the comming weeks for our members. anyone have any pointers to get some ubuntu or linux merchandise. i presume the old idea of free CDs is long and gone?
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-31
<czajkowski> vadimck: hiya
<czajkowski> they are no non lts cds about
<czajkowski> as thats all that is given out now
#ubuntu-ie 2015-10-30
<Renfried> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2015-11-01
<zergless> o/
